# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Mbi 1000 programe lojrash falas

## benseven11

nje faqe me mbi 1000 programe lojrash falas
http://www.gamehippo.com/
-----
Grand Theft Auto falas 328mb me modifikime
jo tamam origjinale
per shkarkim ne kete faqe
http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/gta.htm

----------


## eastbaby

lojra falas ok 
www.suprnova.org - duhet te kesh programin bittorrent te instaluar ne pc 
dhe te marresh filin e downloadit te nje loje pershembull cs 1.6 dhe mas downloadit te filit ne kete website ( qe eshte zakonisht me i vogel se 100 kb ) atehere fillon downloadi i lojes
mua me ka dhene shpejtesi te mire, ne te njejten koh qe download edhe upload per te tjeret (kjo eshte klecka) 
i vetmi perfitim ndermjet torrent dhe warez sites eshte se wares te ngadalesojne kompjuterin ( edhe kjo ta ngadaleson pc kur futesh te suprnova.org po jo aq shum) 
po ashtu aty mund te marresh edhe filma ose keng  :buzeqeshje:  
kujdes downloadi i copy right files eshte i jasht ligjshem, ( te pakten ne us, uk dhe ne vendete e zhvilluara) se di per shqiperin, mase per keto ne shqiperi nuk ka ligj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## njeriu2006

adresa te tjera per lojra, programe dhe filma falas eshte

www.warez4ever.net
www.phazeddl.com
www.ddl2.com

----------


## Gerdi

nqs kerkoni torrents mjafton te shkoni tek www.isohunt.com ose www.piratebay.org

----------


## che_guevara86

me pak fjale une u futa tek ato adresat qe kishin dhene por ishin shume rremuje. Si mundt te gjendet ndonje loje e bukur si most wanted me e shkarku po pa program shkarkimi se eshte muhabeti i slotave dhe do nje jave me kete linje qe kam une. A shkarkohet dot tek ndonje adrese pirate dhe doja me e shakrku dhe counter strikun ? flm per gjithcka

----------


## Bledari

A mund te downlodosh lojra ketu ke kto webe?

----------


## izenku

A ka ndonje menyre si te perdoret rapidshare.de pa ato pritjet nga 75minuta? A ja vlen te paguash ato 9EUR per kete sherbim? Dikush nga ky forum ka eksperience me sherbimin me pagese? A do ishte me mire te kerkojme USENET servera/sherbime?

----------


## Harakiri

> me pak fjale une u futa tek ato adresat qe kishin dhene por ishin shume rremuje. Si mundt te gjendet ndonje loje e bukur si most wanted me e shkarku po pa program shkarkimi se eshte muhabeti i slotave dhe do nje jave me kete linje qe kam une. A shkarkohet dot tek ndonje adrese pirate dhe doja me e shakrku dhe counter strikun ? flm per gjithcka


Nqs internetin e keni te ngadalte, nuk ka rendesi ne c'fare menyre i shkarkoni lojerat, gjithmone do doje shume gjate. Pastaj sipas eksperiences time, torrents jane relativisht te shpejte, tani po shkarkoj nje loje me 103 kb/s.





> A ka ndonje menyre si te perdoret rapidshare.de pa ato pritjet nga 75minuta? A ja vlen te paguash ato 9EUR per kete sherbim? Dikush nga ky forum ka eksperience me sherbimin me pagese? A do ishte me mire te kerkojme USENET servera/sherbime?


Nuk ka perse te paguash per te shkarkuar. Provo nje nga websitet e permendura me siper. suprnova.org nuk punon me por isohunt.com dhe thepiratebay.org punojne. Gjithashtu provo mininova.org dhe http://bt.emuparadise.org:8989/

----------


## Gerdi

po per mendimin tim ska fare pse te paguash per te shkarkuar ato jan kompani qe te thon do i kesh me mir sa per te fituar para dhe te bejne te presin per downloaded falas qe te te shtyne te paguash.

----------


## EL_NINO

Si Instalohet Kjo Torrenti Me Lale. Do Ma Shpjegoje Naj Njoni Apo Jo ?

----------


## Gerdi

shkarko torrent client, double click tek setup.exe a si ta ket insallerin
next te gjithave qe te dalin pastaj
ska ne i gje te veshtire

----------


## tolky

per te pare filma, shows, filma vizatimor, filma serial, video per music shkoni ne kete adress

http://www.tv-links.co.uk/

----------


## marvi

Mos di na njoni si me mare free te gjithe < grand theft auto long night> 
faleminderit per mirekuptimin

----------


## angel_guy

Per ato qe perdorin torrent do ju sygjeroja si program shkarkimi Bitlord ose warez   
client .

Per faqe keni torrentspy.com

----------


## Fabio_gr

> A ka ndonje menyre si te perdoret rapidshare.de pa ato pritjet nga 75minuta? A ja vlen te paguash ato 9EUR per kete sherbim? Dikush nga ky forum ka eksperience me sherbimin me pagese? A do ishte me mire te kerkojme USENET servera/sherbime?



ka nese ke nje rooter te mire te forte d.m.th eshte teper e thjesht :perqeshje: as shkarkimit te pare e heq nga priza rooter dhe e le 7-8min fikur me pas e ve ketu nderohet ip i rooter dhe shkarkon pjesen tjeter pa problem

ps.une te pakten keshtu shkarkoj

----------


## shiptariteknik

http://www.programefalas.com     web site  i ri qe ka programet me mire dhe te zgjedhura dhe jane te pershkruara ne gjuhen shqipe.
Ja vlen ti hidhni nje sy.
Shpresojme t'ie pelqeje

----------


## iktuus

> lojra falas ok 
> www.suprnova.org - duhet te kesh programin bittorrent te instaluar ne pc 
> dhe te marresh filin e downloadit te nje loje pershembull cs 1.6 dhe mas downloadit te filit ne kete website ( qe eshte zakonisht me i vogel se 100 kb ) atehere fillon downloadi i lojes
> *mua me ka dhene shpejtesi te mire, ne te njejten koh qe download edhe upload per te tjeret (kjo eshte klecka)* 
> i vetmi perfitim ndermjet torrent dhe warez sites eshte se wares te ngadalesojne kompjuterin ( edhe kjo ta ngadaleson pc kur futesh te suprnova.org po jo aq shum) 
> po ashtu aty mund te marresh edhe filma ose keng  
> kujdes downloadi i copy right files eshte i jasht ligjshem, ( te pakten ne us, uk dhe ne vendete e zhvilluara) se di per shqiperin, mase per keto ne shqiperi nuk ka ligj


Nuk ka asnje kleck vendos ti si te qarkullosh hyrjet dhe daljet. Rrite ne maksimum download  dhe ul ne minimum upload. Pc  do te ngadalsohet  gjithmon kur dowloadon torrent

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Nuk ka asnje kleck vendos ti si te qarkullosh hyrjet dhe daljet. Rrite ne maksimum download  dhe ul ne minimum upload. Pc  do te ngadalsohet  gjithmon kur dowloadon torrent


Mirë e ke ti,data e postimit lol:




> *24-09-2004, 19:46*


Ka nja 7 vite :P.

----------


## malesori1234

Kisha deshir te di ndonje faqe ku te kete PES 2010 falas full version.
Mundesisht faqet qe mund te me tregoni te jene sa me te sigurta per nga aspekti i virusevve.
shpresoj te gjej ndihme
flm

----------

